# CAAS Fish Auction - Charlotte, NC - October 4th



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Link >>> http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASBBS/viewtopic.php?t=5222


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Heâ€™s going to be littleâ€¦

But I will be bringing one baby â€œElectric Blue Jack Dempseyâ€


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Pre-registration

Request a Buyer/Seller Number

Link >>> http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASWS/Auction ... uction.php


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not missing this one. I'll be there. :thumb:


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

*Only 31 days to go!

You can pre-register early up to 1 week prior to the auction.

Request a Buyer/Seller Number >>> http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASWS/Auction ... uction.php

After you register check here for your assigned number >>> http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASWS/Auction ... umbers.php
*


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

*Only 23 days to go!*


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

*18 days to go itâ€™s really starting to wind down fast. *


----------

